# why weekly water changes???



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

what are the benefits of me doing a weekly water change???


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Good water conditions = healty fish and fish grow faster.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

what does it do for my water though??? if i spend weeks cycling it then why would i change the water after i already spent all that time???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Basically, 'cycling' a tank is just jumpstarting the biological cycle: Ammonia -> Nitrite -> Nitrate
Bacteria will 'feed' on ammonia (which forms from decomposing plant and food remains and fish waste), releasing nitrites into the water. Other bacteria will absorb these nitrites, and release nitrates. These nitrates are the final product of the tank cycle, and even though they are not nearly as harmful as ammonia and nitrites, their levels should not become too high.
Performing water changes will lower the amount of nitrates in the water.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

keeps all the crap that those fish produce out
and also it changes te chemical levels also gets rid of ammonia and nitrite and nitrate levels. As well as the old food uneaten its just all round good ad you need to do it.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Basically, 'cycling' a tank is just jumpstarting the biological cycle: Ammonia -> Nitrite -> Nitrate
> Bacteria will 'feed' on ammonia (which forms from decomposing plant and food remains and fish waste), releasing nitrites into the water. Other bacteria will absorb these nitrites, and release nitrates. These nitrates are the final product of the tank cycle, and even though they are not nearly as harmful as ammonia and nitrites, their levels should not become too high.
> Performing water chages will lower the amount of nitrates in the water.


 I agree.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Basically, 'cycling' a tank is just jumpstarting the biological cycle: Ammonia -> Nitrite -> Nitrate
> Bacteria will 'feed' on ammonia (which forms from decomposing plant and food remains and fish waste), releasing nitrites into the water. Other bacteria will absorb these nitrites, and release nitrates. These nitrates are the final product of the tank cycle, and even though they are not nearly as harmful as ammonia and nitrites, their levels should not become too high.
> Performing water changes will lower the amount of nitrates in the water.


 indeed.
it's the only 100% positive way of removing toxins.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

phensway said:


> what are the benefits of me doing a weekly water change???


 So you don't have to do daily water changes.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agre, basically eliminate/dilute harmful substances!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I get alot of debri out from the bottom of the tank. Cant be good for the fish


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

benifits of water changes = PEACE OF MIND on top of that...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

On top of 25%weekly water change I do 10g a day. They seem quite active and my water is perfect. Another thing having 12 p's in a tank, they do produce alot of waste.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Basically, 'cycling' a tank is just jumpstarting the biological cycle: Ammonia -> Nitrite -> Nitrate
> Bacteria will 'feed' on ammonia (which forms from decomposing plant and food remains and fish waste), releasing nitrites into the water. Other bacteria will absorb these nitrites, and release nitrates. These nitrates are the final product of the tank cycle, and even though they are not nearly as harmful as ammonia and nitrites, their levels should not become too high.
> Performing water changes will lower the amount of nitrates in the water.


 Couldn't have said it better!!!!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah, all of the above!

Basically the best medicine is preventitive- and by doing weekly w/c, your avoiding any nasty surprises later on.


----------

